# Letter of introduction



## MrsGriffin (May 29, 2011)

Hello all, I am back with more questions as the visa application date draws nearer.
We are getting very close to send-off, but I've run into a snag.
I want to write a letter of introduction that explains our situation at present (one from each of us), but I'm having trouble wording it.
I am also having trouble deciding what is necessary to include in the letter and what is just rubbish and doesn't really need to be in there.

I want his to explain the following:

- The fact that he started working at his current job as a temp, but was hired on full-time (which explains the difference in payslips)
- That we have savings (he has around 5,500 pounds and I have close to $500 USD (aside from the $1,300 set aside for the visa fee and around $800 for airfare)
- That he has 1/3 ownership of the house (shared with his parents); that only his father lives in the house (mother is in a nursing home), and that his father is aware of the pending move and is okay with it. He doesn't think this is necessary since he does have ownership in the house, but I've argued that it's better safe than sorry to include this information- I initially wanted him to have his father write a letter, but he disagreed to that as well.

I was also thinking of having both out letters explain how we met, and give a brief history on our relationship.
I only wanted to do this because we have a significant age difference in our marriage (26 years), and we both aren't much the type to take photographs, so we only have about 10 of us together, plus 3 wedding photos.
Our wedding was also kind of a "quickie" wedding (we just went down to one of the chapels on The Strip, since I live in Las Vegas). The only guests were our household, which was my grandparents and my daughter (who now lives with her father). Therefore, we had no wedding invitations, save the date cards, thank you notes, etc. I was hoping to have my grandparents write letters explaining that we lived together under their roof (and paid rent), that they were at our wedding, can attest to our relationship being genuine, etc.

I had also planned to have his brother (who migrated here to the states from England) to write a letter explaining that we have kept contact as well (as in his brother & family with me).

I think my head is just in a whirl with the whole process drawing nearer and I'm getting confused on what to say at this point.

Advice would be highly appreciated.
I don't think I could ever go through with this process without the help of the members here, so thank you for that.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MrsGriffin said:


> Hello all, I am back with more questions as the visa application date draws nearer.
> We are getting very close to send-off, but I've run into a snag.
> I want to write a letter of introduction that explains our situation at present (one from each of us), but I'm having trouble wording it.
> I am also having trouble deciding what is necessary to include in the letter and what is just rubbish and doesn't really need to be in there.
> ...


I feel you are thinking too much! Visa application, though looks complicated, is in fact quite straightforward and the questions they ask have a reason behind - to show you meet all the conditions for a visa.

Most of what you wish to include in your letter are already covered by other sections of your appliaction, and you are either duplicating things or making them sound more complicated than they are. About housing, explain your situation in the section about accommodation, not in your letter. And don't overthink about your wedding - it was a legally valid marriage ceremony. And you don't need testimonies from relatives about your relationship - just show how long you have known each other, how often you've met and how you've kept in touch while apart. You can show in your letter how your relationship grew and deepened over the years, and how committed you are towards each other, in simple words. Stick to facts, rather than your opinions and thoughts.


----------



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

Is it necessary to have Letter of Introduction by Applicant and also Letter from Spouse/Sponsor? I didn't see this anywhere on the application, it sounds like the Additional Information section on the application would suffice?


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

PhillyChic said:


> Is it necessary to have Letter of Introduction by Applicant and also Letter from Spouse/Sponsor? I didn't see this anywhere on the application, it sounds like the Additional Information section on the application would suffice?


I believe a letter is required from the sponsor as a "Letter of Invitation" which simply implies they are sponsoring their spouse and would like to invite them to join them in the UK. There is no harm in including letter from applicant although it is not necessary. My wife (US citizen) and I (US-UK citz) both submitted introduction letters, where in her letter she just stated of looking forward to be in the UK as well as briefly mentioned about her past visits in the UK to show that she has been there before and really enjoyed it there. This however is not necessary but this is what we wrote and they kept both the letters with them.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think I'd say much if anything regarding the difference in age. You two are married, that says it all-commitment made 

I didn't write a separate letter as the application really is comprehensive, there is a space at the bottom for you to write a small bit that should suffice in addition to your supporting documents. 

About those supporting documents, if during your courtship the two of you exchanged emails, greeting cards, or letters, the original and a photocopy of a progressive smattering of sent snail mail, plus print-outs of emails (one or two from each month to show a deepening relationship) seems to mean a lot to the UKBA Entry Clearance officer. LOL, just don't send a ten inch stack, or anything too, erm, smushy


----------

